# Need if disgusted by wife's butt hair?



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Every girlfriend I've had before was well-groomed (never a stray hair stuck between my teeth)--even if she didn't like receiving oral. After many years and partners, it just became ingrained in my subconsciousness that that's part of the modern look and feel--much like I wouldn't expect a woman to touch me if I had a bushy beard and didn't shower. Then I met my wife and fell in love before we had sex: surprised by the discovery of full-on pubic hair, but determined to overcome it. Years later, naturally, I couldn't suppress the aversion. Asked, got the "OK, at some point", but she dragged it out. I started shaving everything, tailbone to stomach, to set an example. Then asked more persistently. She shaved just the front and labia (never doing a good job), and said she was stopping there. Fair enough, but so stopped my desire for her. Going downtown with chin buried in hair is a mood-killer. After we had a kid, the hair grew even further out; and although she got used to shaving up front, her butt looks like a man's (I continue shaving and might upgrade to waxing).

I've read plenty of lecturing about choices, what's a natural adult to look like, etc., etc. The question here is: if I sometimes feel guilty for not being able to feel any desire for this woman, is the guilt justified?

P. S. Title should have been "Needy if..."


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

We`re attracted to what we're attracted to.

Not guilt needed or justifiable.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why don't you just offer your services to do it if it bugs you this much? Is she against that?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Your feelings are valid. No guilt necessary. This is such a minor complaint that your wife should shave/wax often and count her blessings.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

costa200 said:


> Why don't you just offer your services to do it if it bugs you this much? Is she against that?


I would love it if my hubby would shave or wax me. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get into places down there you can't actually see?? If you do yourself you should know. Or send her to get a Brazilian and pay for it for her.

It's really too bad you feel that way. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Brazilians are curiously painful, so I understand why a woman would not want to do that. Shaving is an excellent and painless method of hair removal. I shave my pubes and come out smoother than a baby's bottom. Have you tried telling your wife how much more sensations she will have if she has no pubic hair?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I am one of those all natural gals,but i draw the line at growing a scene from Where the Wild things Are in my panties...

shave that sh!t. veet it. nair it. wax it. whatever,just get rid of it! I would think i was in heaven if I could be hairless from the neck down 

and butt hair? really?? Does she actually think that's sexy? Just say no to butt hair.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd say, if you can't accept her for who she is, and if its just killing you, divorce her and marry someone who meets your criteria of having a shaved well groomed cooch and butt!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

so your mistake was to think she would eventually start keeping a clean garden. 


me thinks you got to learn to live with this one. you own it ! you knew that it was going to be a problem but married her anyway.

an itchy a$$hole is not to fun. 

I would try one more time to explain your feelings to her and ask if she could make an effort to groom her self how you like it and offer to do all the work(sounds like fun) but if she can't the drop it.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wise people said not to trust your heart  Too late now, with the kid, whom I love more than anything. (So, trey69, splitting up is not an option.)


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> an itchy a$$hole is not to fun.


I know  Some of the men's aftershaves do a wonderful job, though. And it only really itches after the first few times.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

tacoma said:


> We`re attracted to what we're attracted to.
> 
> Not guilt needed or justifiable.


Seriously, be your own judge. All that matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

I actually don't mind a bit of hair. I have shaved the OH front & rear a few times, but still don't mind going down all around her when it grows back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a granola-crunching, Birkenstock wearing farm girl and I love being 100% natural. 

I shave it all from back to front. When it gets unruly DH gets into the act with his clippers. They vibrate quite nicely.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like she has accepted your shaven grooming habits, to bad you don't accept how she is.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

With my love, I tend to like whatever it is my wife chooses. If she grows it out a bit, I get super turned on by the idea of her asian bush. If she shaves it, I get super turned on by the idea of her smooth skin. The same goes for haircuts, weight gain, or whatever else she can change. As she gained weight or got pregnant, that became my fetish. For whatever reason my mind refused to be turned off by her body.

I can see the OP's point, but I'd assume that if she shaved he'd find something else he was unhappy about. The pimples and ingrown hair look all over a womans butt, also isn't something that is super attractive. 

Offer to shave her and love what you have, otherwise you end up turning a molehill into a mountain.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> Sounds like she has accepted your shaven grooming habits, to bad you don't accept how she is.


I.e. the guilt is well-placed? I can't force myself to like the bush any longer (I shoved my feelings deep down and "accepted her how she is" for four years). So I just avoid sex. I try to be as good a partner in everything else in life as possible.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> With my love, I tend to like whatever it is my wife chooses. If she grows it out a bit, I get super turned on by the idea of her asian bush. If she shaves it, I get super turned on by the idea of her smooth skin. The same goes for haircuts, weight gain, or whatever else she can change. As she gained weight or got pregnant, that became my fetish. For whatever reason my mind refused to be turned off by her body.



This has to be the sweetest,most awesome post Ive ever read.I absolutely love the way you think of your wife and her appearance.Kudos to you!!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

moco82 said:


> I.e. the guilt is well-placed? I can't force myself to like the bush any longer (I shoved my feelings deep down and "accepted her how she is" for four years). So I just avoid sex. I try to be as good a partner in everything else in life as possible.


I understand you can't help the way you feel. However, if you're going to avoid sex over it, then chances are at some point either, she will find someone who accepts her "bush" and have sex. Or you will go out and find someone with non bush and have sex,Since divorce isn't an option for you. Surely you wont avoid sex altogether with your wife because of bush.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

moco82 said:


> I know  Some of the men's aftershaves do a wonderful job, though. And it only really itches after the first few times.


It's called bikini zone. Made for women's private areas. Works great for guys and gals and it's available at Walgreens. No more bumps or itchiness. There's also a similar product you can purchase at pure romance parties (my friend swears by this product) but I can't think of the name.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't' even know what my butt looks like! Not gonna lie, totally just got a mirror. No hair. What nationality is she that she has butt hair like a man?


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> It's called bikini zone. Made for women's private areas. Works great for guys and gals and it's available at Walgreens.


I use BikiniZone as well, but sometimes some of the aftershave lotions are more soothing.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> With my love, I tend to like whatever it is my wife chooses.


You've achieved some kind of Zen enlightenment  I wish I could likewise perceive the weather, number of hours worked, traffic or its absence, on-time flights and delays, pain and pleasure, etc. :smthumbup:


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

moco82 said:


> I use BikiniZone as well, but sometimes some of the aftershave lotions are more soothing.


I wouldn't know. I don't want my nether regions to smell manly lol. Good luck op, I hope you find something that works, because if I put myself in your shoes, I'd find it gross and a bit unsanitary myself.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> Since divorce isn't an option for you. Surely you wont avoid sex altogether with your wife because of bush.


Hundreds of millions of couples live without sex, why can't we? 

*that_girl*, we're both northeastern European mixes, very light-skinned--nothing to predict the pubes. Mine are commensurate for a male of given genealogy and age, though.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> I'd find it gross and a bit unsanitary myself.


The bits of toilet paper are the best :smthumbup:

Thank you for the kind wishes.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Some times the truth hurts, or even a white lie might help in getting her to shave. 

P/S I completely sympathise with you, hairy women "down there" are a complete turn off.


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

Next time your face is down there, snuggle in close to hole, clench your teeth with a big hairy mouthful, and riiiip it out. 
That will solve your problem...one way or the other!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

MadeInMichigan said:


> Next time your face is down there, snuggle in close to hole, clench your teeth with a big hairy mouthful, and riiiip it out.
> That will solve your problem...one way or the other!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

omg my belly hurts...too much laughing.i can't breathe! :rofl:


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hahaha... I've seriously considered staging an "accident" like that. To show that it's a practical not purely aesthetic concern


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

If she's not into shaving, would she be more up for trimming? I don't shave my lady parts. I have monstrously sensitive skin which doesn't tolerate shaving well at all. But, I do maintain a nice trim - think nicely mown lawn. It's neat and tidy, easy to maintain, fast to do with proper trimmers, and doesn't result in ingrown hairs or rashes. 

About 10 years into our relationship my husband suddenly started pitching a fit wanting me to go bare. I proposed that we both maintain the same level of grooming. After his own manscaping razor accident, my husband decided that he's fine with both of us just staying trimmed.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Rowan said:


> After his own manscaping razor accident, my husband decided that he's fine with both of us just staying trimmed.


A friend of mine got an ingrown hair on his sack after manscaping. He eventually got a marble-sized abscess in that area, that had to be packed/cleaned on a regular basis for days/weeks. 

Eff that. No blades near my boys...I just trim it a bit.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rowan, quid pro quo sounds fair. I'll try waxing as well. Shaving seemed terrible at first, but then became a "why didn't I do this before" kind of thing (especially on hot summer days). Especially since some people swear waxing is more efficient (even money-wise).

thunderstruck, that case is probably an outlier. It would be interesting to see what percentage of people experience such problems, but I'm sure the risk is low. Terrible story, but I'll continue shaving for the time being


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

uhm yea, accomidate. compromise on that. everyone likes something different on their bodies. she might do the trimming. just run it by her!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

moco82 said:


> Hundreds of millions of couples live without sex, why can't we?
> 
> *that_girl*, we're both northeastern European mixes, very light-skinned--nothing to predict the pubes. Mine are commensurate for a male of given genealogy and age, though.


Really this is such a big deal for you that you would rather not have any sex!!!!!!!

I taken my clean balls and going home no more sex for you!


billions of people for thousands of years never shaved anything and still enjoyed sex I think your a spoiled sniveling boy. who would rather bite off his nose to spite his face.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> Really this is such a big deal for you that you would rather not have any sex!!!!!!!
> 
> I taken my clean balls and going home no more sex for you!
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!:rofl:
:rofl:

that was cute.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

You can always try to see if you can get your wife to get into a candle wax fetish. You can kill two birds with one stone with her getting off doing something new while you can get that hair removal that you crave by removing the dried wax afterwards...


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> billions of people for thousands of years never shaved anything and still enjoyed sex I think your a spoiled sniveling boy. who would rather bite off his nose to spite his face.


So be it. What's more--gasp!--some people can't get aroused enough to have sex with fat people. Shame on them.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I mentioned a Brazilian earlier - do you think she'd go for one? (that's where they wax the womans hair all off down there, not a certain nationality of male)


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

moco, that is true. everyone has their own taste and attraction. but what is it about the hair that you cant stand so much? just that its hair? it gets in your mouth? or you cant see your ladie through it?
my bf loves when im bare and i enjoy doing it for him and i like it myself. it makes me feel sexy. that is just me though! could she not be shaving it because she is doing it to spite you? and did she use to take care of it but now doesnt?


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I mentioned a Brazilian earlier - do you think she'd go for one? (that's where they wax the womans hair all off down there, not a certain nationality of male)


Nope. Direct requests, gift certificates to spas, mentions that I'm pondering one for myself, nothing.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

moco82 said:


> So be it. What's more--gasp!--some people can't get aroused enough to have sx with fat people. Shame on them.


I was going to pile on, and tell you to not fall on your sword over this "minor" thing, but...if this turns you off, you can't really force yourself to just ignore it. Still, choose your words wisely in dealing with this. If you get angry and blurt out something about her hairy butt...you may NEVER get anywhere near that butt again.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

bkaydezz, she thinks it's purely optional. I don't know how much she's tried before we met, but I'm 99% certain she didn't remove hair before (apart from the crotch area so it wouldn't show through panties/swimsuits--a bit ridiculous considering it protrudes from behind if the piece of clothing is narrow enough).


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Still, choose your words wisely in dealing with this. If you get angry and blurt out something about her hairy butt...you may NEVER get anywhere near that butt again.


Of course. We maintain a very caring relationship otherwise and keep up a very peaceful home for the kid. I've barely ever said anything hurtful to her, and never anything about physique.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm, ok, what if you bought her a super skimpy bikini that she would HAVE to shave in order to wear it?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

it is her choice. im thinking you are just really turned on by seeing everything! and feeling everything smooth. nothign wrong with you liking that. if it is optional, then she should put that into affect! im sorry but if my bf wasnt turned on because of the hair factor down there, then i would get rid of it. plus it would just make me feel more sexy knowing that it turned him on


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hahahah hope you are determined! thats a good one though.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

Laser hair removal. No worry about bumps or ingrown hairs. The numbing cream works wonders. 6 sessions of mild uncomfortableness but you get a smooth...um... area for at least 5 weeks until your next session. It's gone in a year. 

I thought my friend was crazy when she had it done but I decided to just do my legs but the tech assumed I wanted it all and went to town before I could say anything. It wasn't that bad.

Can you ask her to try it or is she really that attached to her lady bush?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hahahah lady bush :rofl:


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Boy I'm glad I was born when I was. I remember when male chest hair was deemed attractive and Sean Connery was thought sexy. If I followed what seems to be the mores of today, I wouldn't have time for anything other than shaving. Even worse, I wouldn't have the pleasure of admiring my wife's beautiful red hair, which definitely matches the drapes.


----------



## TeR (Jun 28, 2012)

Shaving takes time she may not believe she's able to dedicate with a child to tend to. HOWEVER, Nair sells a 13oz. bottle labled Shower Power Max. It's large enough to cover everything from the waist down (including the backside). It's SO easy to use...just like lotioning your body.

You can offer to 'lotion her up' by the time the bottle is empty it's time to jump in the shower and wash it off. Maybe even together  Barley any extra 'shower' time needed...no worries about cuts. It'll leave everything nice and smooth too.

After a few 'sessions' of you being mega turned on, maybe she'll choose to do this herself?

I too would not find the time to shave; this Nair stuff works great and the hubby's happy


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Boy I'm glad I was born when I was.... the pleasure of admiring my wife's beautiful red hair, which definitely matches the drapes.


 And I'm soooo glad I was born when I was.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

TeR said:


> Nair sells a 13oz. bottle labled Shower Power Max.


Does it work better than Veet? Veet didn't work too well for my coarse hair, but does irritate the skin.


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

Why not just do some plain but pleasant talking about it? I think you dont need to feel guilty.

IMO this is such small detail that the wife should not mind if brought up.... Im sure if she loves you then she would comply - again this is like unnecessarily trying to stand for your rights when there is no need.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I think that a woman looks far more attractive and just looks a lot sexier _sans_ the fibers! No offense intended, but I just don't think that I'm a viable candidate of bringing myself to ever want to passionately kiss Fidel Castro!


----------



## TeR (Jun 28, 2012)

moco82 said:


> Does it work better than Veet? Veet didn't work too well for my coarse hair, but does irritate the skin.


My personal experience is YES, this Nair version works better than Veet. I am a fair skinned PuertoRican woman with coarse dark hair.

I tried it once and have been a hairless kitty since :cat: Seriously though, it's hard to reach some spots with a razor and not fear slicing skin off...applies like lotion; can't be easier. Give it a try, it even comes with it's own sponge to apply to the skin.

Husband says he likes the 'appearance and feel' good enough to keep me using it.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Ter. Maybe now I'll find the alternative to trying fifty thousand angles for the razor before my balls are clean


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

i just feel the need to say that many people are acting so funny today! SORRY WAY OFF TOPIC. geez, humor humor! :rofl:


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

you could just switch her body wash out with nair


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

moco82 said:


> Hundreds of millions of couples live without sex, why can't we?


I guess you can. I'm just saying if she were ever offended by you not liking he the way she is, she might find someone who does.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

MadeInMichigan said:


> Next time your face is down there, snuggle in close to hole, clench your teeth with a big hairy mouthful, and riiiip it out.
> That will solve your problem...one way or the other!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> you could just switch her body wash out with nair


I'll have to just quit contemplating and go get a wax for myself, like I led the way with (albeit half-assed on her end) shaving. 60+ hour workweeks and a baby make it easy to justify procrastination and make it hard to squeeze even legitimate doctors' appointments in, but this may be worthwhile


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just saw some 1970's porn earlier...I think I saw your wife on there!  :smthumbup:


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> I guess you can. I'm just saying if she were ever offended by you not liking he the way she is, she might find someone who does.


If she's so strongly unwilling to change, fair enough. Not to be vicious, but early on she had pressured me heavily about everything from how I dressed to a perceived lack of career ambition. She now sees me as at least no worse than her friends' husbands. In a vacuum, your statement is fair; but in our context, I've busted my arse to become someone she'd accept, and expect a little quid pro quo.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> I think that a woman looks far more attractive and just looks a lot sexier _sans_ the fibers! No offense intended, but I just don't think that I'm a viable candidate of bringing myself to ever want to passionately kiss Fidel Castro!


Now how do you know what Fidel looks like down there?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Now how do you know what Fidel looks like down there?


I'm only referring to what the news media shows! Not even remotely interested in what's below his belt, thank you!


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

moco82 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Ter. Maybe now I'll find the alternative to trying fifty thousand angles for the razor before my balls are clean


A shaved man....Yuk! The man becomes a boy. 

What a complete turn off.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Remains said:


> A shaved man....Yuk! The man becomes a boy.
> 
> What a complete turn off.


To each her own. I like shaved much better. Doesn't transform a manly body and member into a prepubescent one. Only in your own mind lol. 

That being said I don't mind a trimmed up one either. But I do think some kind of man scaping is necessary to keep cleaner, nicer looking genitals. Sorry I'm not into picking pubes out of my teeth during a bj. Really takes away from the experience lol.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Amen, MrsOldNews. Nothing wrong with having certain aesthetic demands of aspects that have no practical consequences for how you personally use them, but don't preach to those for whom it's very practical


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Turn her over, silly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mina said:


> I am a granola-crunching, Birkenstock wearing farm girl and I love being 100% natural.
> 
> I shave it all from back to front. When it gets unruly DH gets into the act with his clippers. They vibrate quite nicely.


My wife has a nice pair of Birkenstocks, she loves granola and she... right!!! Time to stop right there, I think!

OP, I love my wife, so I love everything about my wife. Because it is all hers...


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

:rofl:


jaharthur said:


> Turn her over, silly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


:rofl:

:rofl:
:rofl:

:rofl:

good one!


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

How and why I found myself reading this thread I'm not quite sure, but...no where in the thread did I see a reason she gave you for being so adamantly against it. Has she said it's because of the time, the up-keep, the razor burn, what? Or maybe she knows if she stays full-bush on her #1 and #2 that she simply won't have to have sex with you. That's the only reason I can think of as to why she refuses something that is so simple to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> no where in the thread did I see a reason she gave you for being so adamantly against it. Has she said it's because of the time, the up-keep, the razor burn, what?


All of the above. Doesn't think the effort that would be needed is commensurate with the issue. She got used to maintaining #1, to a large extent at least. And she does want sex.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

You said she has done it in the past - albeit done a poor job - so she knows how little effort it really takes.

I don't know your wife obviously, but I don't buy it. I have a child, and even when he was a newborn and I went back to work full-time after maternity leave I still kept up with that, so that's not a valid excuse.

I would maybe consider having a more serious discussion with her about it. I think there could be more to the issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

What do you mean she "maintains" her #1? So she does shave that but just not #2?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> What do you mean she "maintains" her #1? So she does shave that but just not #2?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. The asymmetry is comical.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Whoa! Just got a mental image that wasn't exactly welcome.

Ummm....hahaha....yeah, sorry. I got nothing in that case.

Do you have anal sex? Or is the issue just that when you're down there the butt hair is tickling your neck?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

No anal sex, though she sometimes likes a finger in there. It does tickle my chin, in addition to being completely unappetizing when she bends over to pick something up (naked or wearing thin panties).


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Maybe ask her to bend over and snap a photo of it and show it to her. If she saw how unappealing it looks, maybe she'll be prompted to do something about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> Maybe ask her to bend over and snap a photo of it and show it to her. If she saw how unappealing it looks, maybe she'll be prompted to do something about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's exactly what I'm itching to do. But she gets offended easily and I'm trying to keep the peace since my workload leaves much of the childcare on her shoulders and barely keeping up.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

My sex life is entirely non-existant, but I keep my #1 shaved because I like how it feels. Since I get no action, I realized I don't know what my #2 looks like. Not gonna lie...totally just lifted up my dress and felt around back there. Couldn't feel anything so I went to the bathroom, spread my cheeks, and bent over, and nada. Course, I'm blonde... But, anyway, the point is, I can't imagine how much hair has to be there if you can see it and it tickles your chin. That's so odd... Hmm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe she can't reach or see #2. For those of you that use Neet or Nair it says not to use on genitals. Have you used it inside on the outer lips. That's where my pesky hairs are and using a razor in that area frightens me. I still do but I can't manage to get them all. A Brazilian sounds good but that's really scary.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I slipped with a razor once and nicked my clit. 

My eyes are tearing up as I type that...

Always use caution and most of all, focus!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> With my love, I tend to like whatever it is my wife chooses. If she grows it out a bit, I get super turned on by the idea of her asian bush. If she shaves it, I get super turned on by the idea of her smooth skin. The same goes for haircuts, weight gain, or whatever else she can change. As she gained weight or got pregnant, that became my fetish. For whatever reason my mind refused to be turned off by her body.
> 
> I can see the OP's point, but I'd assume that if she shaved he'd find something else he was unhappy about. The pimples and ingrown hair look all over a womans butt, also isn't something that is super attractive.
> 
> Offer to shave her and love what you have, otherwise you end up turning a molehill into a mountain.


What a wonderful post!
Your wife is a very lucky lady!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> I slipped with a razor once and nicked my clit.
> 
> My eyes are tearing up as I type that...
> 
> ...


Ouch! Not that I can relate, but I once cut the space where my butt-cheeks meet under the tailbone. It refused to stop bleeding for a while and took a couple of weeks to heal. Nicked balls here and there, but at least they're covered with skin  But your story... ouch.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

moco82 said:


> Ouch! Not that I can relate, but I once cut the space where my butt-cheeks meet under the tailbone. It refused to stop bleeding for a while and took a couple of weeks to heal. Nicked balls here and there, but at least they're covered with skin  But your story... ouch.


Ooooh. Ouch! 

Yeah, my poor little bean was a bit shy after that, but she eventually forgave me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Please someone answer my Neet or Nair question. I'm dying to try it but afraid. Don't want a rash down there.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

well if she is excessivly hairy then I think she should make an effort to spruce it up somewhat! 

or tell her its the price of admission. that you would rather not do oral if she can't compromise.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> Whoa! Just got a mental image that wasn't exactly welcome.
> 
> Ummm....hahaha....yeah, sorry. I got nothing in that case.
> 
> ...


:lol:
:rofl:
HAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefull363 said:


> Please someone answer my Neet or Nair question. I'm dying to try it but afraid. Don't want a rash down there.


a girlfriend that i work with said she used nair and that it worked so good it took off some of her skin!!!!
i have always wanted to try a wx. but im scared 

so id be super careful if you do, even though each of our bodies respond differently to things!!!


----------

